# Static Temperature vs Total temperature



## HeterosexusOfRome (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi all,

When a compressible flow problem gives you a temperature and pressure in the set up, how do you determine if they gave you a static temp or a total temp? I think if the flow is originating in a tank the pressure and temperature of the gas in the reservoir would be considered the total temperature and total pressure, is this always true? and how come in the MERM example 25.9 about the explosion in the desert, the air temperature given there is considered a static temperature? What is the reason behind that?


----------



## pmc (Aug 27, 2016)

Good question. I think that the Static temperature is generally assumed to be a state prior to compression/flow of the fluid. In 25.9, the temperature asked for seems to be dynamic temperature. The sum of the dynamic and static temperatures is the definition total temperature.


----------

